# Inconsistent audio volume, 2012 Altima



## mythicfox (Oct 25, 2017)

Okay, so first off, I'm a novice when it comes to a lot of this stuff, and I'll probably sound like it. Thank you for your patience as I try to explain my problem.

I have a 2012 Altima. I bought it used but as far as I know it still has the stock stereo that came with it. A lot of times when I drive, I listen to audiobooks and audio dramas, but I have an issue with how some of them play on the speakers. For some reason, for some of them, characters' speech will be extremely quiet such that I really have to turn it up to listen. But then the sound effects are almost painfully loud, and the jump in the volume is at best startling. I can't find a volume setting where I can both hear the dialogue and not be assaulted by the sound effects.

I know it's not the sound files I'm listening to (at least, not just the sound files), because if I play them on my iPod with my earbuds in they're perfectly fine -- everything's a comfortable volume, nothing's too loud or too quiet. But if I plug my iPod into the car with an Aux cable, I get the problem described above. If I put in a CD containing the same recording, I get the problem described above. This only happens when the recording is being played through the car stereo.

I'm assuming -- perhaps naively -- that there's some adjustment in the settings I can make to mitigate this problem but for the life of me I don't know what it is. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------

